# cooper winter tires



## unleaded (Oct 16, 2002)

i got a great deal on some studded winter coopers this year - can't wait to throw them on, but they're probably going to be really noisy, even compared with the crappy stock contis. i think that i have to wait until the end of oct to try them. has anyone tried these out?

I picked up some cheapo steelies so i don't trash the factory rims in the snow/sand/salt as well.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

No not here live in California don't need studded tires.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

I did not have any problem with the stock STONES last winter...But I do hate running the rims in the winter....It makes me cringe...I usually fo out in the drive with a bucket of hot water and get all of the salt off of the rims


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *I did not have any problem with the stock STONES last winter...But I do hate running the rims in the winter....It makes me cringe...I usually fo out in the drive with a bucket of hot water and get all of the salt off of the rims *


So that's why you don't have any brakes for the first couple of stops.


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

ahhhh, I love winter in cali, I cant wait till I get my Falken Azenis


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

unleaded said:


> *i got a great deal on some studded winter coopers this year - can't wait to throw them on, but they're probably going to be really noisy, even compared with the crappy stock contis. i think that i have to wait until the end of oct to try them. has anyone tried these out?
> 
> I picked up some cheapo steelies so i don't trash the factory rims in the snow/sand/salt as well. *


I`m like Willy, I wash my wheels and underneath almost daily and park her in the garage but damn, I will end up with pitted rims, I know that for sure.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

JBL85 said:


> *ahhhh, I love winter in cali, I cant wait till I get my Falken Azenis  *


Hey JBL when did you slip over, good to see ya. What is/are Falken Azenis? I know in the winter here I occasionally slip and fall on my falkin as-.


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Falkens are.....let me find you a pic. 

http://www.altimas.net/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=531356

They are street legal autocrossing tires.


I been here awhile Rat, just not posting much  
Good to see you to.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*studded tires, etc for winter?*

just get a beat up truck to drive in the winter, definitely cheaper than the snow tires and extra rims (even steelies)

that's what i use my jeep for.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

JBL85 said:


> *Falkens are.....let me find you a pic.
> 
> http://www.altimas.net/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=531356
> 
> ...


They would look good on Konig Blatants.

Thanx JBL


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *They would look good on Konig Blatants.
> 
> Thanx JBL *


No Problem, But they make any rim look good with that aggressive tread pattern, I cant wait till I burn out my Potenzas, im going to definatley get those


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

JBL85 said:


> *No Problem, But they make any rim look good with that aggressive tread pattern, I cant wait till I burn out my Potenzas, im going to definatley get those  *


Excellent Choice my friend.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

JBL85 said:


> *Falkens are.....let me find you a pic.
> 
> http://www.altimas.net/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=531356
> They are street legal autocrossing tires.
> ...


Doesn't look like you could run these in the snow?
They do look like a quiet ride.  
cheers


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *Doesn't look like you could run these in the snow?
> They do look like a quiet ride.
> cheers *


Hahahaa not much call for snow tires in so-Cal, DUH!


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Hahahaa not much call for snow tires in so-Cal, DUH!  *


You may have a point there Ratty.


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *Doesn't look like you could run these in the snow?
> They do look like a quiet ride.
> cheers *


Falkens are a lousy tire when it comes to noise, they have decent ride for about 10,000 miles and then after that they become loud.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

JBL85 said:


> *Falkens are a lousy tire when it comes to noise, they have decent ride for about 10,000 miles and then after that they become loud. *


You would think it would be just the opposite, as the tread wears down they should get quieter. I have no experience with Falkens so this is good info to have.


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *You would think it would be just the opposite, as the tread wears down they should get quieter. I have no experience with Falkens so this is good info to have.
> *


lol, nope, just enjoy em while they are new


----------

